# Winger cases?



## krapwxman (May 24, 2009)

I have a couple winger cases, I believe they are zinger winger but not completely sure as my wife bought them for me. They're only about a year old but are already starting to rip up. Has anyone bought other cases, like from gunners up, and had better success with them? TIA


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a couple of winger bags/cases that I was given. Used them zero times. Just something else to worry with. My wingers are about 10 yrs old and are just fine.

Maybe someone would like to buy them?


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

I have the bags from gunners up. They are doing pretty much the same thing but for as cheap as they are I'm going to keep buying them. 24 is not bad to protect 350!!! I do put two per bag though, don't know if you are supposed to or not.


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

Check out Team Take Em . They have nice custom made ones reasonably priced. Plus Joe is a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Lee, are they padded or do they have extra protection at the bottom where the legs go?
Thanks Dave


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

A training partner of mine had them. I'm not sure of the padding. Heavy cordura, Velcro on 3 sides.


----------

